# Selenium öffnet nur den Browser



## baba123 (3. Sep 2014)

Guten Tag,

Anfänger Problem:
Ich beschäftige mich seit kurzem mit Selenium zu test zwecken, jedoch kommt es erst garnicht dazu, da immer wieder Probleme auftauchen selbst bei diesem ersten Versuch! 

Das Programm soll die Googleseite aufrufen 
(Und später eine Suche ausführen(Das muss ich aber später noch ergänzen ).

Ich neheme über Firefox die entsprechenden Aktion über Selenium auf und kopiere den Java
code in Eclipse, ( libs werden eingfügt!). 
Jedoch bei ausführen des Testes öffnet sich nur der Browser! und schließt sich nach kurzer Zeit wieder!
Ohne die Googleseite aufzurufen!
Das Problem tacht in der [private String baseUrl = "https://www.google.de/";   ] auf. 

*Verwendetet Softwear*:
- Windows 7
- Firefox
- Eclipse (Luna)
- Selenium

*Quellcode:*

```
package test;

import java.util.concurrent.TimeUnit;
import org.junit.*;
import static org.junit.Assert.*;
import org.openqa.selenium.*;
import org.openqa.selenium.firefox.FirefoxDriver;

public class Untitled {
  private WebDriver driver;
  private String baseUrl = "https://www.google.de/";                       // <- das Problem tacht bei der baseUrl auf?!
    private StringBuffer verificationErrors = new StringBuffer();

  @Before
  public void setUp() throws Exception {
    driver = new FirefoxDriver();
    baseUrl = "https://www.google.de/";
    driver.manage().timeouts().implicitlyWait(30, TimeUnit.SECONDS);
  }

  @Test
  public void testUntitled() throws Exception {
  }

  @After
  public void tearDown() throws Exception {
    driver.quit();
    String verificationErrorString = verificationErrors.toString();
    if (!"".equals(verificationErrorString)) {
      fail(verificationErrorString);
    }
  }
}
```

*Problems:*
Description	                                                         
The value of the field Untitled.baseUrl is not used	


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Bug Fisher (6. Sep 2014)

Ja kannst du es denn starten ? Das Problem ist "nur" eine Warnung; oder ist da noch mehr ?


----------



## baba123 (9. Sep 2014)

Ich kann es starten, jedoch öffnet sich nur das Browserfenster. Die Googleseite selber wird nicht aufgerufen ...
Das Programm bricht dann nach einigen sekunden ab.


----------



## eMmiE (9. Sep 2014)

Die Google Seite wird nicht aufgerufen, weil du dem Programm nicht sagst, dass es das machen soll

-> driver.get(urlDeinerWahl)

Gruß eMmiE


----------



## baba123 (9. Sep 2014)

Mir ist ein Fehler beim kopieren des Quellcodes passiert. (sry)
Hier noch einaml der gesamte Code:

```
package test;

import java.util.concurrent.TimeUnit;
import org.junit.*;
import static org.junit.Assert.*;
import org.openqa.selenium.*;
import org.openqa.selenium.firefox.FirefoxDriver;


public class Untitled {
	  private WebDriver driver;
	  private String baseUrl;
	  private StringBuffer verificationErrors = new StringBuffer();

	  @Before
	  public void setUp() throws Exception {
	    driver = new FirefoxDriver();
	    baseUrl = "https://www.google.de/";
	    driver.manage().timeouts().implicitlyWait(10, TimeUnit.SECONDS);
	  }

	  @Test
	  public void testUntitled() throws Exception {
	    driver.get(baseUrl + "/?gws_rd=ssl");
	    driver.findElement(By.id("gbqfq")).clear();
	    driver.findElement(By.id("gbqfq")).sendKeys("abc");
	  }

	  @After
	  public void tearDown() throws Exception {
	    driver.quit();
	    String verificationErrorString = verificationErrors.toString();
	    if (!"".equals(verificationErrorString)) {
	      fail(verificationErrorString);
	    }
	  }
}
```

Vielen Dank für den ersten Lösungsversuch jedoch ist es leider noch nicht die Lösung des Problems.


----------



## baba123 (9. Sep 2014)

*Lösung:*

*Selenium unterstützt nicht alle Versionen von Firefox!*

_z.B.: Selenium 2.40.0 (released on Feb 19, 2014) supports Firefox 27, 26, 24, 17!
siehe auch: Platforms Supported by Selenium_

Also ich hab eine ältere Version (27) bei mir Installiert und es läuft alles Einwandfrei!

Danke nochmal an Bug Fisher & eMmiE


----------

